# CoaguChek XS in Office for PT/INR



## loughary (Apr 2, 2013)

We were checking into doing PT/INR by the CoaguChek machine instead of by venipuncture everytime. I know the CPT code to use is 85610, but you don't make very much profit with this code. The sales rep stated to possibly use 99211, but we are curious if anyone else has done these as we are thinking that is not right. Please help!


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 2, 2013)

you cannot use a 99211 for a blood collection if the collection is inclusive to the 85610 then you cannot code anything additional.


----------



## loughary (Apr 2, 2013)

That is what I thought, but this sales person state people were doing it and I thought it was wrong. Thanks just wanted to verify I was right.


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 3, 2013)

sales people are not coders they are sales people trying to sell you something using any logic that will romance you to buy.


----------

